# Microtransactions, subscriptions will define next-gen, says Avalanche (Just Cause)



## Death Certificate (Nov 25, 2013)

Microtransactions, subscriptions will define next-gen, says Avalanche boss


> "It is that simple," says Just Cause studio founder Christofer Sundberg.
> 
> 
> Microtransactions and subscriptions will define the next generation of gaming, Just Cause developer Avalanche Studios founder and creative director Christofer Sundberg has said.
> ...


Cover.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 25, 2013)

> Sundberg said previously that if the "free-to-play" title is swapped out for something new, then such games can be more widely accepted.



Then he's a fucking idiot. The very reason these games get a lot of flak is because they're generally either ruined by the microtransaction business model or because they're severely lacking in content.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope that one day gamers rebel against all this madness and stop buying rip-off DLCs, season passes and other stuff like that.


----------



## dream (Nov 25, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hope that one day gamers rebel against all this madness and stop buying rip-off DLCs, season passes and other stuff like that.



That's probably asking for too much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, I didn't buy Revengeance's overpriced DLC out of principle and Konami made it free a couple of weeks ago. Sometimes it pays off.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2013)

Off is the general direction in which I want this development to fuck.

I have never spent a single cent on microtransactions or subs (PS+ and Gold aside) and I don't plan on changing that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, I didn't buy Revengeance's overpriced DLC out of principle and Konami made it free a couple of weeks ago. Sometimes it pays off.



Me neither and i completely forgot it had become free, i need to download it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 25, 2013)

Microtransaction is a cancer in the industry.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 25, 2013)

It's gonna continue because people eat into the sony and microsoft bullcrap.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR6-u8OIJTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2013)

i'm just wondering  these guys say things..do they know that fans are actually listening? And reacting badly? How do you not understand what kind of garbage scenario this is? Is your head so far up your own ass bubble?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess they feel people will conform and learn to accept it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2013)

we need to riot on the scale of adam orth for this kind of thing


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 25, 2013)

How is saying that Call of Duty is a tired series and that Battlefield 4 will focus on multiplayer profound in the slightest?  I predicted that, too, along with millions of other people, like 4 years ago.

Dude's a hack.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 26, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> we need to riot on the scale of adam orth for this kind of thing



Pointless. We are not the target demographic, it's the people who normally don't play videogames that make them money. The smartphone app store (google play/itunes) is at the core of the problem, and there is only one solution: expose your child to actual videogames rather than this garbage and they will learn to appreciate quality.

I strongly disagree that the "future" is soulless, cash grabbing, shallow little shitty games that gate their content beneath layers of microtransactions. But they make money right now because a very high number of people AREN'T gamers and don't know any better. These F2P titles are accessible to everyone, they're easy to pickup and play and easy to distribute through app stores. That's where the big payout is, that's where you see the revenue, and it's because of it that this business model has found its way to more traditional gaming platforms.

*TL;DR* the less niche gaming is, the more people refine their taste, the less money these crap games make, until eventually we won't see them around much.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 26, 2013)

Have fun not getting my money then. 

I don't mind micro transactions IF they're done right but they hardly ever are. Subscriptions I just plain don't like. I already have to pay other shit monthly why do I have to pay for my damn games monthly too just to play them? 

Hence the reason I find micro transactions acceptable since they usually remove the need for subs and you can choose whether to spend or not, when you spend, and how much you spend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope Naruto isn't saying the industry is so shallow as to follow bubble after bubble in desperate search for a solution to their poor budgeting strategies  Cause that would suck


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Pointless. We are not the target demographic, it's the people who normally don't play videogames that make them money. The smartphone app store (google play/itunes) is at the core of the problem, and there is only one solution: *expose your child to actual videogames rather than this garbage and they will learn to appreciate quality*.
> 
> I strongly disagree that the "future" is soulless, cash grabbing, shallow little shitty games that gate their content beneath layers of microtransactions. But they make money right now because a very high number of people AREN'T gamers and don't know any better. These F2P titles are accessible to everyone, they're easy to pickup and play and easy to distribute through app stores. That's where the big payout is, that's where you see the revenue, and it's because of it that this business model has found its way to more traditional gaming platforms.
> 
> *TL;DR* the less niche gaming is, the more people refine their taste, the less money these crap games make, until eventually we won't see them around much.



Well i think GTA has manged to do just that


----------



## sworder (Nov 26, 2013)

lol COD is going nowhere. That's like saying FIFA or Madden will die.

I'll never purchase micro-transactions and I'll never purchase subs for games, but I don't mind expansion packs like BF Premium which I do plan on getting when I pick up my copy


----------



## Zaru (Nov 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I don't mind micro transactions IF they're done right but they hardly ever are. Subscriptions I just plain don't like. I already have to pay other shit monthly why do I have to pay for my damn games monthly too just to play them?


That's how most MMORPGs worked for over a decade. The question is how much service and content you're getting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That's how most MMORPGs worked for over a decade. The question is how much service and content you're getting.



I'm aware of that, you'll have to excuse me cause I didn't start playing MMO's till F2P was quite prevalent.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2013)

I remember when expansions were _actually _expansions. For 20 bucks you would get +50% content, easily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I hope Naruto isn't saying the industry is so shallow as to follow bubble after bubble in desperate search for a solution to their poor budgeting strategies  Cause that would suck



I wouldn't say he's wrong.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 2, 2013)

Our beloved Prophet, Jim Sterling, has spoken:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2013)

like i said in the angry bird thread:
there is a bifurcation of the market , alot of scholarly people know about it. there isn't really a middle class anymore , so many people can only afford to pay for very little, and many people can afford to pay for a whole bunch. the microtransaction allows the game makers to cash in on those high value customers and low value customers.



Zaru said:


> Off is the general direction in which I want this development to fuck.
> 
> I have never spent a single cent on microtransactions or subs (PS+ and Gold aside) and I don't plan on changing that.



it doesn't matter if you don't spend on it, bc this new transaction system isn't meant to profit from you directly, but when rich people join the game and buy 100$ cars and ships and guns so they can beat the people who won't pay but are playing for free.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 2, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I hope that one day gamers rebel against all this madness and stop buying rip-off DLCs, season passes and other stuff like that.



That's doubtful. Gamers eat up rip off DLCs and season passes.

It's complete and total fucking insanity. The video game industry is probably the only industry I know where the consumers actually *defend* themselves getting ripped off. For instance, there used to be a time when costumes were unlockables in games, but now you have to pay for the costumes. 

In Spider-man for the PS1, there were many costumes in the game that were free unlockables. However, fast forward to this current generation of DLC, in the Batman: Arkham series, you have to now pay for Batman's costumes, which are things that should and could be mere free in-game unlockables, but nobody even complains about it.

It's no fucking wonder why this guy is saying microtransactions and subscriptions are gonna define next-gen. Current gamers eat that kind of shit up. I'm not excited at what kind of possible shit'll go on in the next-gen, now that DLC has become the accepted norm. There may be games where you'll have to download the other half of the fucking storymode in order to complete it, paying to complete games.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 3, 2013)

Saw this on Kotaku


----------

